# The M&P Shield .45 is here!!!



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

The M&P Shield .45 is here!

If I was into .45 I'd strongly consider getting one of these. My 9mm Shield has been 100% reliable for over two years.


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

I like my 9 Shield just as well. Although I have a limited choice for holsters due to the Green Laserguard sights. I can only use an IWB BladeTech. I would give serious consideration to the XD 45 Mod. 2.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Review
http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2016/05/daniel-zimmerman/new-smith-wesson-mp45-shield/


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Shield 40 that I'm very happy with. But this one interests me a lot.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. I noticed they added some form of "front" serrations to the slide.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine is paid for but on backorder from my LGS. Anyone know what the lead time might be?


----------

